# Not happy



## Stone (Mar 28, 2017)

:sob:
$200 for the kovachii seedling (ebay) and 5 years of waiting and this...







Now I'm selling it for less than I paid and it's 20 times bigger.


----------



## Hugorchids (Mar 28, 2017)

sorry to hear that but considering it's a first bloom plant that is a very good Fritz Schomburg!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautifully grown and flowered. That said...


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautiful colour.
From whom????


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 28, 2017)

great flower,alot of plants that came up from those vendors were mixed up.


----------



## Peru (Mar 28, 2017)

ouch! sorry to hear and watch this. Must be really frustrating knowing how expensive and hard to find are this plants outside of Peru.I realize that people dont recognize PK leaves so easy wich is a pretty unique feat in the plant...hybrids of PK , in my humble non expert opinion , have very different texture of leaves..i know as a seedling is very hard to find out but a soon a plant is 1 year should be easy. Still looks a very healthy beautiful well cultivated plant!


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 28, 2017)

Peru, can you emphasise a bit further on that? Are they longer or? Guess the rather stiff texture is inheridet by many hybrids?
Mike, a tragedy!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 28, 2017)

Hugorchids said:


> sorry to hear that but considering it's a first bloom plant that is a very good Fritz Schomburg!



I agree!!!! Of course frustrating !! Jean


----------



## JAB (Mar 28, 2017)

Ugghhh, sorry....... 
It is a nice FS though.


----------



## troy (Mar 28, 2017)

That is a beautiful fritz!! I like it better than kovachii


----------



## Gilda (Mar 28, 2017)

as everyone has said..beautiful FS but not $200 beautiful !


----------



## Peru (Mar 28, 2017)

Bjorn said:


> Peru, can you emphasise a bit further on that? Are they longer or? Guess the rather stiff texture is inheridet by many hybrids?
> Mike, a tragedy!



PK is like leather . Literally leaves are like made out of leather. Hybrids have that kind of texture but in a lower thickness level and also are wider. At least most of the ones that look like thw original PK


----------



## Stone (Mar 28, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Beautiful colour.
> From whom????


 I don't remember and don't have records but it was supposedly Ex Orchid Zone. I was kind of suspicious with the wide leaves.
It's a good quality plant for sure but not what I paid for! Oh well, I guess it happens.


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2017)

Stone, please explain exactly what you find disappointing
about the flower. I'm here to learn as I'm not terribly
familiar with these plants. Well, aside from the fact that
it's not a kov, of course.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 29, 2017)

Orchid Zone? wouldn't surprise me....just like their huge debacle with thousands of sanderianums turning out to be PEOY's


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids!  Sorry to see your pain.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 29, 2017)

Give it another chance Mike.


----------



## Stone (Mar 29, 2017)

abax said:


> Stone, please explain exactly what you find disappointing
> about the flower. I'm here to learn as I'm not terribly
> familiar with these plants. Well, aside from the fact that
> it's not a kov, of course.




That's easy Angela. It's a man made hybrid. Something about which I could not be less interested.


----------



## Stone (Mar 29, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> Orchid Zone? wouldn't surprise me....just like their huge debacle with thousands of sanderianums turning out to be PEOY's



Sorry I take that back. Not OZ, Piping Rock.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2017)

I love that color.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2017)

And you cannot blame the vendor unless you bought it directly from them.


----------



## Hien (Apr 17, 2017)

Stone said:


> Sorry I take that back. Not OZ, Piping Rock.



I don't remember Piping Rock has an ebay store .
just as Eric said, unless you order directly from Piping Rock , you won't know who made the mistake .
I believe this Fritz is a very nice one , granted it is an expensive one , instead of selling it, I would keep it .
In fact the petals are actually nicer than the kovachii species (the kovachii has petals flexing backward)


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 17, 2017)

Mike, I totally understand why you are so disappointed as I am a species grower....It is such a shame to see we have so many fake kovachii and sanderianum out on the markets(globally).


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Huge bummer but great Fritz.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2017)

True.


----------

